# Bradford pear problem



## John Pringle (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a ten year old Bradford Pear tree. During the last ten years I've never had any trouble with the tree. This spring, it bloomed was normal and produced a full load of leaves. During the last week, the leaves have begun to turn brown and fall. I checked for insect damage but can not find any problems. I've heard nightmares about a short life and other issues with this tree. Does any one have any advise other than cutting and replanting a different tree.


----------



## Dadatwins (Apr 30, 2008)

Google fireblight on Bradford pear and see if the same symptoms are happening to your tree. Easiest sign on Pear is the 'sheppards crook' on the branch tips. Bradford is considered a 15-25 year tree and not one of the most desirable cultivar of the species. There is treatment for fireblight but it usually cost more than replacement.


----------



## Mr. Plisken (May 1, 2008)

Where in Texas are you? We've had a ton of rain in many areas of the state. Is it sitting in water? Can you see the root flare of the tree....perhaps is it planted too deeply? I see that a lot. You could probably spray one 10 yr old tree for fire blight without it getting too expensive, but It sounds like the damage is already done if it is fb.


----------



## Rtom45 (May 1, 2008)

Mr. Plisken
Not to take exception to your post, but I don't believe there is an effective chemical cure for fireblight. Around here we cut out the affected branches, being sure to disinfect pruners between cuts.


----------



## Mr. Plisken (May 1, 2008)

Streptomycin? I have used it on FB infected fruiting pears with sucess. I'm not following you.


----------



## Rtom45 (May 2, 2008)

Streptomycin may help control the problem, but it won't cure it.


----------



## Mr. Plisken (May 2, 2008)

Where did I say anything about it being a cure? I understand that it is a treatment/prevenative, and for one FB infected tree it's worth a try. You're reading things into my posts that aren't there, and not being particularly helpful.


----------



## Ed Roland (May 2, 2008)

to control fireblight, try _Kocide_, along with careful pruning.


----------

